# Week night game in OKC



## Belares (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi I have just had a player drop from my 3.5 DnD game and looking for someone to fill spot or maybe even 2 players. If you are interested in playing please contact me. It is a Wed. night game but willing to move if need be to another night if all players are cool with it.


----------

